# Postfix TLS library problem



## robotto7831a (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein externes Überwachungssystem welches bei Ereignissen E-Mails per SMTP einliefert. Leider gibt es bei der Einlieferung am ISPConfig Server Probleme.


> postfix/smtps/smtpd[6654]: connect from .dip0.t-ipconnect.de[91.0..]
> postfix/smtps/smtpd[6654]: SSL_accept error from .dip0.t-ipconnect.de[91.0..]: -1
> postfix/smtps/smtpd[6654]: warning: TLS library problem: 6654:error:1408A10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:wrong version number:s3_srvr.c:956:
> postfix/smtps/smtpd[6654]: lost connection after CONNECT from .dip0.t-ipconnect.de[91.0..]
> postfix/smtps/smtpd[6654]: disconnect from .dip0.t-ipconnect.de[91.0..]


Ich habe schon etwas rumgesucht aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Mails per Webmail bzw. Outlook / Thunderbird werden ohne Probleme angenommen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## nowayback (14. Apr. 2015)

postfix tut was es soll... es verweigert die ssl3 verbindung auf einem nicht dafür vorgesehenen port und ist - wie auch empfohlen - deaktiviert bei dir


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Apr. 2015)

Leider kann ich bei den Einstellungen nur Port und SSL J/N auswählen. Dann bleibt wohl nur die unsichere Variante oder?


----------



## nowayback (14. Apr. 2015)

? ich kann dir nicht folgen... es ist empfohlen sslv2 und sslv3 verbindungen abzulehnen und tls 1.0 oder höher zu verwenden. genau das tut dein server. du musst also in deinem email client nur auf tls stellen und fertig.


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Apr. 2015)

Leider ist es kein E-Mail Client den ich umstellen könnte.
Es ist ein System (nicht ISPConfig) welches E-Mails über Ereignisse versendet und dort kann ich leider nur eingeschränkt Sachen konfigurieren.


----------

